# Golf questions



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

Golf is very important to us in our retirement. I have been researching for golf memberships in a few different retirement areas and Lake Chapala is the only one I have really found.

We are considering Mazatalan, Puerto Vallarta, Lake Chapala, or Cancun and the Riviera Maya area. Yes I know that they are on different sides of Mexico and one in the middle but affordable gold is a prerequisite which Chapala offers but the other areas would help in our business. We have a home based travel agency and if we lived in a tourist area it would enhance our business. 

Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe there are at least 10 golf courses in the 22 miles that make up the Los Cabos corridor....


----------



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

Chicois8 Thank you. I know there are a bunch of resort courses but looking for one with membership if at all possible which it may not be.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When I drive from Tequila to Guadalajara I see a golf club off to the left with a big sign on 15D...
El Rio country club..........


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Manzanillo has a number of resort courses you can pay to play ..... and a "public" nine hole


----------



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

Sparks,

Thanks we have not looked there.

Larry


----------

